# opa



## boilermaker66

Can  someone please tell me if the word "opa" has any meaning in japenese? I am unable to find anything telling what it could possibly be . Also I have no idea if it is used as a slang and hope it is not something negative so forgive me if it is . I just do not know and thank you for any help or insight.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I don't know or imagine what opa is. 
Please give us more context, background, in detail.


----------



## boilermaker66

My son learned the word from watching a show called Naruto. I believe it may possibly be a slang word and that is why I am unable to find a meaning for it . He called his sister "an opa" and when asked what it meant he refuses to state the meaning. She's angry and he is saying it to others and I am not even sure HE knows what it means. So before happens I need to find the definition and its impossible to find. It could mean nothing at all -I hope.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I don't know about it at all, but my son might know because he likes to read comics "Naruto." I will ask him when he comes back from school.


----------



## hmoulding

Is it possible that your son is mispronouncing a word? That's terribly easy to do for English speakers on first hearing Japanese - even very young ones who are much better at discerning subtle differences in sounds than us old farts.

(And even if the word has no meaning at all my son is not allowed to call his sister a name. Period.)
-- 
ヘルゲ


----------



## Demurral

My total guess:

Opa, is a mispronouncing of Oba, which at its time, comes from a "half-hearing" of obaa-chan (old woman, "old fart-tress" ^^).
Naruto just can't stop saying this name to Tsunade, the fifth Hokage.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
My son doesn't know about "opa". I'm sorry.


----------



## bellota_2601

Opa is quechua word.

Opa= crazy.

I hope this help.


----------



## hmoulding

bellota_2601 said:


> Opa is quechua word.
> 
> Opa= crazy.
> 
> I hope this help.



Heh. Thanks, and here I thought Opa is a German word which means grandfather. ^_^


----------



## orangegrass

maybe your son means おば(oba)..


----------



## niernier

As far as I know, Naruto does not have a sister. I have been watching that anime but I cannot recall anyone he calls opa. Maybe you can tell us who was he calling opa.


----------

